# Show your Bigsby equipped guitars



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've seen a lot of guitars with Bigsby tremolos in here so I figured I'll start a thread to show everyone's bigsby equipped guitars. I'll start, here is my Gibson Les Paul Studio 60's Tribute and SG Special 60's Tribute.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Cool. Is it ok if it doesn't _say "_Bigsby"? '68 Tele










- - - Updated - - -

Here's another but it's gone now.....R6


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Black Betty...





Reverend Flatroc 15th Anniversary...





I also have a Vibramate and a B5 to go onto an LP Special one day.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Gretsch G6119:


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Gretsch Setzer. Gretzer?


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

Following the G Train...here's my G6522T









And here's me thinking...geez..portrait shots always come out sideways grrrrrr...:sAng_scream:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I've read comments from some who said Bigsby's on teles look stupid, funny or odd. It think they look sharp and adds class to the looks.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Keeping the tele twang thing ie angle pu and bridge makes for a little awkwardness in engineering for sure 


Steadfastly said:


> I've read comments from some who said Bigsby's on teles look stupid, funny or odd. It think they look sharp and adds class to the looks.


Looks like the Gretsch's are winning


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

I GAS constantly for a guitar with a Bigsby, just because they look so damn cool. My thought at the moment is an Epi Casino with one, maybe, one day.

Thanks to all for showing their Bigsby porn. :congratulatory:

Neil


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Option1 said:


> ....My thought at the moment is an *Epi Casino* with one, maybe, one day.
> 
> Thanks to all for showing their Bigsby porn. :congratulatory:
> 
> Neil


Like this?









(Not my pic - as you can see this is a _12th Fret_ pic from their website - but it _*is*_ my guitar now...)

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

If I ever get ahead with some $$ I have a couple of other guitars that I would like to outfit with them. 


Option1 said:


> I GAS constantly for a guitar with a Bigsby, just because they look so damn cool. My thought at the moment is an Epi Casino with one, maybe, one day.
> 
> Thanks to all for showing their Bigsby porn. :congratulatory:
> 
> Neil


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

sulphur said:


> Black Betty...


Now this has me gassing. Thanks. That's just downright gorgeous.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Swervin55 said:


> Cool. Is it ok if it doesn't _say "_Bigsby"? '68 Tele
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marv, you always give me a GAS attack with your guitars....


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I've read comments from some who said Bigsby's on teles look stupid, funny or odd. It think they look sharp and adds class to the looks.


The Black Betty one looks particularly sharp to me. Doesn't look at all out of place.
But I admit, to my eyes, on some guitars, Bigsbys can look a little cluttered. Ive always thought they suited Gretsch's really well. Maybe its the body proportions, or Im just used to it, since so many G's have them.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

The Boys from Bubenreuth like Bigsby as well:


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> Keeping the tele twang thing ie angle pu and bridge makes for a little awkwardness in engineering for sure
> 
> 
> Looks like the Gretsch's are winning


I think Gretsch's are the nicest looking of the hollow body guitars. There's just something about them that gives them a bit of a distinctive look and of course, Bigby's just add to that look. I won't comment on the green colour, though.:smile-new:


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Its probably not the right model of Bigsby for my guitar but I did get the bigsby cheap and it works realy nice.
I'm still surprised at how stable the tuning is.

G.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

My 1977 Electra with the Bigsby B7 I added


----------



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> I think Gretsch's are the nicest looking of the hollow body guitars. There's just something about them that gives them a bit of a distinctive look and of course, Bigby's just add to that look. I won't comment on the green colour, though.:smile-new:


I used to feel the same way about those Green Annies, until I actually saw one in person. They are hard to get right in photographs. In person they look pretty cool. Here's my Green Annie, as well as an Electromatic Gretsch 5120.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

gretsch green looks fabulous in person and i don't even like green.

will have to try to take some photos of my bigsby guitar tonight. was planning to yesterday but didnt have the time.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Sorry about the Shitty Pic but I was too lazy to search for my good camera. Here is my 87 Junior, these originally came with a ToM which made it easy to throw a bigsby with with a vibramate kit on there. I like it was better that I had previous to the change!


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

...and, following up from the sparkly silver Epiphone Casino I posted earlier, here is my other Bigsby equipped guitar - and Airline 59 3P by Eastwood...









The bridge is a roller TOM, so no strings "hitch up" on the saddles. Gotta love the matching strap, too...

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Not my fave colour but this guitar found me.. you know how that goes. The amazing thing is that everytime I play out with it somebody comments how nice it looks and sounds. Usually more than one. So I can appreciate it a little more. It sounds killer. 



blam said:


> gretsch green looks fabulous in person and i don't even like green.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

grumpyoldman said:


> ...and, following up from the sparkly silver Epiphone Casino I posted earlier, here is my other Bigsby equipped guitar - and Airline 59 3P by Eastwood...
> 
> View attachment 11675
> 
> ...


I could never get used to having anything I own in that colour..............but I just love the looks and design of those guitars. I have yet to play one. I hope that statistic ends soon.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

2007 ES335. 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## chimo (Mar 29, 2006)

OK... I'll play. lets tilt this away from the Gretsches..
Current Bigsbied Guitars
1998 Gibson Custom Shop Art and Historic 1957 Les Paul Custom factory Bigsby

2011 Gibson Custom Historic 1957 Les Paul Custom (nonVOS) factory Bigsby

Epiphone Elitist Sheraton

My '59' style solidbody LP scratch build.


And gone but not forgotten... 
MIJ 62 Reissue Tele Custom... a few mods.. 

Epiphone Elitist Casino

2008 Gibson Custom CS356

2001 Gibson ES135

2004 (?) Gibson Les Paul Standard Premium Plus


----------



## chimo (Mar 29, 2006)

And I'll play fair... I've had some Grestches too.. 

2003(ish) Gretsch Nashville G6120-6-12

2011 Gretsch G6128TCG

1997 Gretsch G6131


I had a G6120 in proper orange as well but I can't seem to find a pic of it.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

'67 Gretsch 6105 Rally







[/URL]







[/URL]and a 95(?) ES135


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I've never seen a double neck Gretsch.
thanks for that.


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Lots of beauties here!
51 Epiphone Zephyr Regent, heavily modded over the years.








99 Les Paul Custom, seen a few bars and also quite modded.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I love Bigsby's and have a couple but I bow to Chimo. Crikey, what a collection. And that double-neck Gretsch - I didn't even know such a thing existed. WOW. Just WOW.


----------



## chimo (Mar 29, 2006)

I'd like to say I still had them all though most of them I've had in the last 18 months. It's been a crazy period for trading. And I'm very very happy with what I've got currently. 

I have a flying vee that I have every intention of bolting a b7 to Lonnie Mack style...

Still looking for a bigsbied 54 lpc or a non bigsby es355, though at this stage I'm not sure what I'd give up to score them.


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

My '71 Deluxe.....


----------

